# Anyone have hints on getting a endorsement from Ibanez?



## Nightwishkitsune (May 31, 2011)

Because i know they give a % off guitars and such and pay for the endorsement as well. 

Does anyone have hints on it?


----------



## Aden (May 31, 2011)

uhm

have good album sales and venue turnouts?


----------



## Cam (May 31, 2011)

Become Santana


----------



## beakfac3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Cam said:


> Become Santana


 
*NERD ALERT* Santana plays Paul Reed Smiths


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 1, 2011)

become the bass player for slipknot

not hard when it's inaudible
BOOM!!!


----------



## Nightwishkitsune (Jun 7, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> become the bass player for slipknot
> 
> not hard when it's inaudible
> BOOM!!!


 
I know that Steve Vai,Joe Satrani and chris broderick Of Megadeth use Ibanez.

Q. How do you get a bassist off a porch?

A. Pay him for the pizza.


----------



## Aden (Jun 7, 2011)

Nightwishkitsune said:


> I know that Steve Vai,Joe Satrani and chris broderick Of Megadeth use Ibanez.


 
Oh, well if you're as good a player as those guys then it should be no problem! Good luck!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh, well if you're as good a player as those guys then it should be no problem! Good luck!


 
I bet OP's like "CHALLENGE ACCEPTED".


----------

